# East harbor state park crappie



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking to go out tomorrow evening. I was wondering if anyone could answer the question on if the crappie are in there full swing now? Not looking for any spots, just wondering if anyone has had any luck up there. Thanks


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Went last sunday. Only caught 10 keeper panfish in our group of 4. Only one of those was a crappie. We did get a good number of incidental large mouth. We saw two other groups other pretty serious pan fisherman who didn't fare as well as us. Our pan fish had barely any color, last year this time they were colored up nice. This tells me the water is a little cold. 

The feedback I am getting on harbor fishing this year (including for SM bass, not in E harbor but Ashtabula, etc.) is that it has been poor due to persistent east and northeast winds that push cold water into the harbors. This discourages the fish from coming in. Those that do come in I feel are delayed- come late and then leave early as compared to other years. My uncle knows some local guys who have access to the private marinas (shore fishing) that fish darn near every day and as of last weekend they were doing poorly as well.

All that said, We are trying again tomorrow, hoping they turn on.


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

FSZ said:


> Went last sunday. Only caught 10 keeper panfish in our group of 4. Only one of those was a crappie. We did get a good number of incidental large mouth. We saw two other groups other pretty serious pan fisherman who didn't fare as well as us. Our pan fish had barely any color, last year this time they were colored up nice. This tells me the water is a little cold.
> 
> The feedback I am getting on harbor fishing this year (including for SM bass, not in E harbor but Ashtabula, etc.) is that it has been poor due to persistent east and northeast winds that push cold water into the harbors. This discourages the fish from coming in. Those that do come in I feel are delayed- come late and then leave early as compared to other years. My uncle knows some local guys who have access to the private marinas (shore fishing) that fish darn near every day and as of last weekend they were doing poorly as well.
> 
> All that said, We are trying again tomorrow, hoping they turn on.


Went up today. Caught a few crappie. Surprisingly caught 10 yellow perch. Going to try again later next week!


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

I Should have taken the kids after school Friday. We got weathered out sat and today. Going to fishing camp in Canada wont be able to try to Memorial weekend.


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tried east harbor again tonight, caught some bluegills, yellow perch, but only one crappie.... 
Here's a pic of a 9inch fish Ohio pumpkinseed I caught tonight.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishindays2 said:


> Tried east harbor again tonight, caught some bluegills, yellow perch, but only one crappie....
> Here's a pic of a 9inch fish Ohio pumpkinseed I caught tonight.


That's a big pumpkinseed. Nice fish.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fish. Was you shore fishing or on a boat ?


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks. I caught it from a boat. Bobber fishing with a chunk of a night crawler


----------



## Mudfoot (Jan 8, 2015)

Fish harbor today lm were biting very well lily pads. Didnt get any crappie


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

I fished yesterday and came away with some nice ones. Also managed a 12 1/4 inch perch. Was also fishing the lily pads


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fishindays2 said:


> I fished yesterday and came away with some nice ones. Also managed a 12 1/4 inch perch. Was also fishing the lily pads


My BIL fished EH all day Thursday and struck out as well and then late afternoon joined me and my Grandson fishing at our marina in West Harbor. Real slow pick thru 7:30 ( when he left...silly guy..) and then about 8pm, it was game on...! Absolutely up and down, nice 10-13" slabs....and they were right at our feet, tight against the rip rap. They were also going well out under docks, but that was too much work when you could catch them at your feet. Nobody else fishing in the marina, perfect calm, warm evening, after 4-5 weeks of waiting/tryig, we hit it just right. "Lively" minnows 30" under a float Don't give up until it is dark boys..........! AH2


----------

